# Chicken getting bullied...



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a small coop and run. 4 chickens. Good layers. Been getting 4 eggs per day. The last few weeks one of them has been very inconsistent. I think the one not laying is not getting enough food. The others seem to be a group. Today i saw one on top of the chicken that's not laying, clawing at its back and with its beek on its neck. My friend said i need a bigger run. Thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's entirely possible your friend is correct. Not enough space can cause behavior problems. 

Without knowing the size of their coop and the size of their run it's hard to know for certain what is going on. 

You can pull the aggressor out, put her in a place she can't see the others to see if that doesn't adjust her attitude.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

The run is only 2 ft by 8 ft, @ about 4ft tall. Plus under the 3 1/2 by 4ft coop. Not much room to roam. I'll take the aggressor out tomorrow and see. Thanks forthe advice!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You need a bigger pen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree with Karen, they need more space. Boredom and tight quarters can cause all sorts of emotional problems with these guys.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree, expansion is best. In the meantime, hang a head of cabbage in the pen for them to peck at. That'll distract them for sure.


----------



## Ngt (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok, after the rain I'll get to building.


----------

